
Ask HN: Did a neural net really delete code at Yelp? - cratermoon
According to the &quot;What&#x27;s New&quot; blurb on their itunes app page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;yelp-local-food-services&#x2F;id284910350?mt=8 &quot;We trained a neural net to eliminate all the bugs in the app and it deleted everything.&quot;
======
new_guy
It just sounds like they're making a self-deprecating joke about the quality
of their code.

